# wholesale vs retail price?



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

From what I have read on here it seems that wholesale is about half of MSRP for the major brands.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Shops operate on a 40% margin. Meaning they make 40% above what it costs them to buy the product. That is the standard through out the retail world. There are a few items that they get less for, but it's far and few between.

So there is your mark up.


----------

